

Ask HN: An app to analyse my own browsing history? - Metatron

I'm an analysis junkie through and through. I love gleaning any kind of qualitative judgement from accurately quantified data. Like judging that office IT departments suck because most visitors to a site I'm analysing use IE7 during normal working hours, but IE7 drops to nothing at the weekends.
But it's not enough. Those judgements help me in my job, but do little to help me. I want to see what my own habits are in a crystal clear way, and to see if I can optimise my own behaviour online. How long do I spend on particular sites within a certain date range? How often do I click? Can I make a judgement on productivity rates based on how often I'm on procrastination sites at different times of the day? etc...<p>But all I have to help me do this is a slightly optimised history extension for Chrome. And all that lets me do is search my history better. I want date ranges, graphs, click data, user journey, time on site, bounce rate. All from my perspective as opposed to a single site's perspective.<p>It's possible, easily possible, but I've never seen it done. Unless one of you knows? And if so, show me. I'm dying to check it out. Google Analytics for Me.
======
tedmiston
Many of us are trying to become more purposeful with the ways we use the web,
but I haven't seen this done yet.

I think a more visual representation gleaned from the data could be
insightful. Especially with respect to seeing habitual use of various
categories of websites at certain times.

~~~
Midonsmyr
I agree, and if I had even the most rudimentary of programming skills I'd get
to making it myself. Alas I do not.

------
ColinWright
You posted this earlier, didn't you?

(rummage rummage)

Yes, here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4473942>

~~~
Midonsmyr
Haha, I did. Bad of me I know. But after 16:00PM GMT HN just gets so much more
alive, and I wanted a better response than 'me too'.

------
pella
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/web%20Time%20Track...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/web%20Time%20Tracker)

~~~
Midonsmyr
Pella, thank you. I'm going to check a few of those extensions out for their
utility. It's not quite the full vision implemented, but it's a better start
than improved history extensions.

